# Please help me protect my child



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Hello fellow dog lovers. I do not own a GSD but I have a situation and I’m hoping you all can give me some advice.

In late March, early April 2011 a GSD got loose from its house and came straight to my porch barking at my door. This happened twice and the owner and I were both confused as to why the GSD came to my house. Luckily we were all inside when both incidents occurred. I had a small sheltie who had never even been around that GSD before. My sheltie was a “momma’s dog” and always stayed close to me on our property, never ran off. If a dog walked by, she would just look at sit by me. If she was inside, she would bark like crazy at the window…small dog syndrome.

In late April 2011, the same GSD was on leash with a child (approx 10 yrs old) walking up the road by my house. My kids were playing out front and I was on my porch with my dog. The GSD came onto my property and the child could not control the GSD. My 20 lb dog ran off the porch barking. The GSD then attacked my dog (on my property). My dog had severe wounds and eventually died a few month’s later.

In August 2011 the same GSD was being walked by it’s adult owner and it got loose from it’s collar and attacked a large dog that was sitting on it’s porch with it’s owner. That dogs injuries were not as severe, that dog died over the winter. The same GSD tried to attack an adult male in July 2011-I don’t know specific details of that incident but the adult was not injured. A report was filed with animal control who spoke to the GSD owners. They were “asked” to not bring the dog back. If there was another incident the dog would be taken from them. They started sneaking the dog in during the end of the season.

All of the above happened at a seasonal location where we all own small lots of land with campers or park models. Late March thru October is the season.

I was there last weekend (2012) with my 2 kids (6 yrs old). My son was riding his bike on the road and I was following on my golf cart with my daughter. He turned around and was on the edge of the GSD owner’s property. Not a big deal as he and their son play on both our properties. I suddenly saw the GSD and said “J get away from that dog’. He did. The owner had the GSD on a leash on their lot, the owner then tugged on the leash and looked at my son and said “sick him, sick him”, yes twice, with a smile. I’m sure she wasn’t intentionally trying to have the GSD attack my son right then or she would have let go of the leash. But the command was made and it’s not funny. You don’t want to know what I then said to her. 2 neighbors heard and saw the whole thing and also had some words to say to that owner.

Here’s my concern and I’m just worried sick about it. I think the GSD maybe was targeting my son from the very beginning, not my small dog. I have friends with GSD’s and their dogs stay very alert and follow my son everywhere he goes when we visit. He does have some minor mental health issues. I feel the owner gave an attack command to her dog targeting my child and putting him at risk. I am so worried as I don’t want anything to happen to my child or anyone else’s. 

Please know that I love all animals and I have friends with GSD’s and we love them! Both of them have only had their dogs for about a year and they are very well trained so they don’t know how to advise me. I just love my children more and want to keep them safe. You all are the experts and I’m hoping you have advice as to how I can protect my child/children? Should I be worried? Will the GSD remember the attack command? Was that an attack command? Do they sense mental health issues in children? What should I do if the dog does try to attack my child? Are there commands that the dog responds to from a non owner?

I am not going to name the location or the owner of the GSD as I’m not writing to stir up trouble. My only intention is to only get advice from you experts as to how to protect my kids. I also want to protect my son’s identity and not have a label applied to him. I do not know if the GSD is male or female. I heard it came from a rescue shelter and did go thru training. I don’t know it’s age either, other than it’s at least 2-3 years old at a minimum.

Thanks for reading and sharing any advice. BJV


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What state do you live in? City, or country?
When you call Law Enforcement, who comes, Sheriff, state police or Police/cops?
Is there animal control where you live?
Were the previous attacks (and subsequent deaths) documented?


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

County animal control came and all incidents have been documented. I did call the police and filed a report last weekend. There doesn't seem to be much anyone can do unless the GSD actually attacks again or get's lose off their property. I don't want to wait for that to happen.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

What state do you live in? Have you looked up the ordinances yourself?? 

What is your home like, a house on acreage, or a subdivision, how is it situated?
What I mean is...if this dog comes on your property again, can you safely get a shot off?


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Can you possibly organize a petition to get the GSD owner banned from the park or campground? If I understand correctly, the dog has killed two dogs and bitten a person. Does the owner of the campground know that he could get sued for allowing this dog, who has a documented bite history, on his property? Maybe a letter from a lawyer to the owner of the park would get the dog banned. It seems like the dog is a serious threat with an irresponsible owner. i wouldn't be comfortable living near a dog like that.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

All of the above happened at a seasonal location where we all own small lots of land with campers or park models. Late March thru October is the season. I only go here on weekends during the season. Lots are very small and only campers are allowed, no houses.
Thanks for responding

I did look up ordinance and there doesn't seem to be much I can do unless the dog attacks again. I did a lot of internet research and that is why I am on this sight. I have never done a forum or chat before. I'm just wanting any advise as to what I can do for protection.

I will start carrying a baseball bat with me. How could that dog respond?

The state is Indiana


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

I am working on a petition at the campground. The is no "one" owner or board of directors. we all own our lots and elect President, VP, etc. The owner was warned about potential law suit. There are about 100 of us who actively visit during the summer. Almost ALL feared that dog even before the first bite. 

My dog died from ongoing complications after the attack. She was healthy prior and went down hill fast. The owner of the second dog said thier dog did not die as a result of the bite, old age. I dont think the man was actually bitten, I think the GSD just tried to but was constrained.

I agree, I dont feel comfortable there now. My kids absolutely love it there and we have many friends that we only see there. They are 6 and would be heart broken. But I do feel that the dog needs to go or I will.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

If the same dog that killed my dog was threatening my kid I'd be carrying a gun around. That lady was nuts to even jokingly say "sic em" to a child. You may want to bring the witnesses that heard that and tell the management about the incident. If you're not comfortable with guns then I suggest you get a taser and make sure that you are with your son when he plays outside. Good luck.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sheltie. My heart goes out to you, now worrying about the safety of your children. What a nightmare. 

I'm in total agreement with msvette2u. I don't know Indiana law though, so is it even possible? I wouldn't use a baseball bat, the dog will most likely just bite into it, and get riled up. You need something with stopping power. I suppose the owners are such idiots that they have no idea how threatened you feel. Idiots are like that.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Thanks Ce Ce. Believe it or not the owner of the dog is the President there. No one wants that job-LOL. I am not comfortable with a gun. I will be with my kids at all times now. Not sure we will even go much until something safe is figured out.

How could a GSD respond to a taser, maise, baseball bat, etc? Is it risky? Could it get more aggressive? 

The president's wife is nuts for saying that and I don't find it a but funny. I feel they are trying to make a point bringing the dog there since so many have complained, they have an attitude and feel they are "entitled" and that their dog is not the problem, everyone else is. 

How serious could that command be that she made? Would the dog remember?


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Unfortunately, I think the 'command' was a very very sick and cruel joke. The dog has no idea what it means. I wish we could be more help to you, since we all agree that a gun is the best option. Not what you'd probably expect to hear, but nobody here would allow their dog to be a menace.


----------



## HelloNico (Mar 31, 2012)

I've seen a few other threads on here about what to do when faced with an aggressive dog, and it sounds like pepper spray is a good answer. That's assuming your son wouldn't be in the line of fire, and I'd invest in a relief solution to keep around either way.

I'd agree with Blanketback re: the "sic em" command. Training a dog to attack on command is very advanced, and this dog is disobedient. Your story says more about the owner than the dog, and if she's raised her son the way she raised her dog, I'd keep a close eye on him, as well. 

It sounds like you've tried and failed to prevent them bringing it, and that no one is in a position to enforce a ban— I agree that this dog should not be allowed on the property under any circumstances, but if it's there, perhaps there's still a way to make it less of a threat. As far as diplomacy goes, does anyone in the community have a good relationship with the dog's owners? Send a friendly face so that the owners aren't put on the defensive, and have him or her remind them that the dog will be killed if it attacks again. The emissary might say that you and your neighbors are pursuing legal action, and while they might think they're within their rights, they're risking an awful lot by being uncooperative just to prove a point. Peaceful coexistence requires that the dog be kept away from your son, period. If they won't leave him at home, will they agree to walk him at a specified time? Will they use a more restrictive collar or harness so that he can't get loose? 

One thing you should do is make sure that your son does not go to their property to play, or anyplace else where he is likely to encounter the dog. He needs to understand that the dog is dangerous and that if he sees it coming, he needs to go inside right away. That puts a damper on summer fun, but if the owners can be even remotely reasonable, it won't be overly restrictive. 

Last, when is the next vote for community president? Get rid of those jerks, and elect someone who will ban the dog! It sounds like there's enough anti-that-particular-dog sentiment for someone to launch a winning campaign on the issue!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

this is such an unfortunate situation. it ruins everyones fun to have to be constantly watching for this aggressive dog. i don't blame the dog, i blame the idiot owner. people like this should not own dogs, especially a gsd. i am really surprised the owner of this dog did not get a fine or fines for this dogs prior actions. i would try and keep the kids as far away as possible from the dog, and i would also carry pepper spray or some protection. i think Animal control needs to be a bit more concerned about this case, because its a time bomb. and the poor gsd will pay in the end. in cases like these, its to bad some resue people couldn't come take the dog away before another disaster happens. irrespobsible dog owners ruin other peoples lives. as far as the attack command, maybe the dog does not know the meaning of the word, but being egged on that way with the owners body lauguage could definitely prompt something. if the local animal control was really concerned they would be patrolling that area often, and or possible catch things when they happen. unfotunately alot of animal control people don't do any more than they have to do. but, as a possible effort you could ask the animal control to patrol the area, see what they say, they should be willing to do it, especially where other incidences have been recorded. Sorry, this really stinks!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

What a nightmare. I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Sheltie. 

I swear, some owners actually enjoy owning a killer dog. 
This is what I carry, and I think you need to have this, at the very least. 

Leerburg | Bear Spray


----------



## Bismarck (Oct 10, 2009)

my 2 cents?

you have to do everything in your power to protect your family.
if that means you get a permit to carry a weapon, then that is what you have to do.
i wouldn't even hesitate if it were me, i'd get a weapon permit asap.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Oh man Im so sorry about your Sheltie and your son being frightened. I cant imagine saying sick him to a dog on an adult I dont like let alone a small child. Ive found w/ idiots w/ guns.ATV's and other safety issues I call the police and get my papertrail started. Sounds as if the owner of the camp ground needs to be made aware of his liability.I hope your problem is resolved quickly and no one else is hurt.The question of targeting I have no ability to answer that and Im sure some others more knowledgable then I can help. The one thing i know is fear when a dog senses it can make them be more uptight but it sounds like the owner encouraged that behavior which if its rewarded dogs repeat behaviors. Has any one thought of calling the shelter or rescue they got the dog from. I realize animal shelter probably no help Rescue maybe.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

BJV said:


> Here’s my concern and I’m just worried sick about it. I think the GSD maybe was targeting my son from the very beginning, not my small dog. I have friends with GSD’s and their dogs stay very alert and follow my son everywhere he goes when we visit. He does have some minor mental health issues. I feel the owner gave an attack command to her dog targeting my child and putting him at risk. I am so worried as I don’t want anything to happen to my child or anyone else’s.
> 
> Please know that I love all animals and I have friends with GSD’s and we love them! Both of them have only had their dogs for about a year and they are very well trained so they don’t know how to advise me. I just love my children more and want to keep them safe. You all are the experts and I’m hoping you have advice as to how I can protect my child/children? Should I be worried? Will the GSD remember the attack command? Was that an attack command? Do they sense mental health issues in children? What should I do if the dog does try to attack my child? Are there commands that the dog responds to from a non owner?
> 
> ...


To answer the question if dogs can sense mental health issues - if any dog, not just GSD, hasn't been exposed and socialized to special people, it's possible they _*may*_ react differently. How they would react is dependent on the individual dog.

Carry bear spray as others have suggested. The dog even starts to come toward you, use it. Just be aware that there may be blow back depending on wind current. You could carry a bat or similar, but if you use it and it isn't hard enough to do some damage, you may have an even bigger problem.

To fix the situation of the GSD owner also being the President - research the by-laws of the association on how to call for special elections, and if there isn't procedures for it, at the next general elections YOU run for President. Don't go for a breed ban, that is unfair for responsible owners, instead introduce a vicious dog ban and grandfather in previous history. 

As for the owner telling the dog to 'sic em'. What about attempted assault charges?


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I would be going after the owner of this dog, especially after the last comment was made.

Owners like that give the breed and any dog a bad name. 

So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Blanketback said:


> I'm so sorry for the loss of your sheltie. My heart goes out to you, now worrying about the safety of your children. What a nightmare.
> 
> I'm in total agreement with msvette2u. I don't know Indiana law though, so is it even possible? *I wouldn't use a baseball bat, the dog will most likely just bite into it, and get riled up.* You need something with stopping power. I suppose the owners are such idiots that they have no idea how threatened you feel. Idiots are like that.


 
Actually if you can whack a dog in the head with a bat - it usually discourages them very fast. BUT it is tough to do if you are not used to a little violence! Spray or a taser might be better for most folks.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Be aware of what's behind you if you need to shoot, that is the key.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Hi, 

I don't have any good advice, I just wanted to say I'm sorry for the situation you are in and let you know that not all GSD owners are like this. People like that give the breed and all of us a bad name.  

Hope you find a solution!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> Be aware of what's behind you if you need to shoot, that is the key.


I meant to say "behind your target". 
Posting on my tablet is a hassle 

And while I have respect for those who don't want to use a gun, necessarily, I would certainly think if it came down to your child living or dying, you might be able to muster the nerve to use one.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Here's what I would go. Go out and buy a video camera. Carry it with you at all times and ANY time you see that dog start video taping.

When the dog's owners ask you why you are taping it all the time simply say "My lawyer told me to collect as much video evidence as possible." and walk away.

THEY won't know you are lying and it might just get them to quit acting like idiots.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I read your original post and have to comment, though I did not read all the responses so I am sorry if this is repetitious.

I am really sorry that someone is acting that way with a member of our breed. It is infuriating, and if I wasn't afraid it would contaminate my pack, I would like to feed her to them. I would skip animal control, and the site-governing agency and go directly to your police and swear out a complaint, and be sure to include the dog that you lost and why you are so concerned about this shepherd. Ask them if you think it would be worthwhile to get some type of restraining order.

The internet has so many people, we have no way of knowing whether this person -- the dog owner, is a member and posted their take on the situation. So often there are posts about people reacting to their GSDs, and this seems like something one member who was banned a while back, well for some reason, it just seemed like something that person would do. 

I am really sorry you are going through with this. We, none of us here, can do anything to stop people from being total jerks with their dogs or around other people. I suppose it would make sense to try to teach your boy how to act around dogs he does not know, and try to get him comfortable around large stable dogs, in case dogs are recognizing fearfulness in your son. 

If the board had a vigilante committee, we would send them out to steal the dog in question and chew up the jerk. Too bad our local governments frown on that kind of behavior.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Selzer, good post.

OP I am so mad this idiot owner is using their German Shepherd in this manner, shame on them. I'm sure this dog has been ruined, not a proper upbringing, maybe wacked genitics & a combination of an idiot owner...what a disaster.

I agree, straight to the police department.

I know all departments are different but if a concerned/scared parent came to our department about a rogue dog terrorizing the neighborhood & children are involved, they would be right at that owners door.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I also am sorry for this situation..A situation the OWNER could have prevented in probably the majority of cases if they were a little more responsible. 

The 'sic em"" would have sent me over the edge, funny or not, it's not something anyone should ever do with a dog on the end of the leash

I'm liking the video idea, I would also get some bear spray/pepper spray, 'something' (I know you said you don't want to carry a gun, I don't blame you) ..

Petition sounds good, and keep on contacting the police about things that happen. Document EVERYTHING.

This is really sad, because it can be so avoidable, and unfortunately the dog will end up paying for their owners stupidity

As for whether dogs can sense people with disabilities, I think they can, but I don't think they would necesarily be a 'target', totally depends on the dog.

I was just posting the other day, I have 3 friends that have disabilities, physical and mental, they visited the other nite, and masi was all over them like a wet noodle (in a good way)...she is usually very aloof with strangers, especially in public, at home she mostly could care less..But it was like she 'knew', they had no fear of her, and she welcomed them with big kisses and just hung with them the whole time they were here. One was on crutches and had jerky movements, she had never seen crutches before, no problem..

So it depends on the dog, with a person 'egging' them on tho, this is not a good thing at all

Hope you can enjoy your weekends and stay safe


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Wow. What a horrific situation. I am so sorry that you are going through this and it makes my blood boil, the last thing we as GSD owners need are complete witless idiots doing crap like this and working to give our breed a bad reputation when so many of us work so hard to do the opposite.

It also infuriates me that not only do they have an aggressive dog but they seem to take pride in it and encourage the aggressive behavior. Unfortunately the dog is the one who is going to pay. Anyone who tells a dog to "sic" a child is obviously a very disturbed individual. Even if the dog is not trained to the command, that is just not something that one jokes about.

I agree with the people who have said to get pepper spray. Personally, and this is just my own opinion, I would also get a gun. I am not by any means a gun happy person who advocates carrying one everywhere and anywhere. But in this case, I would certainly have one on me. I can more than understand you being uncomfortable with them but if it meant protecting my child I would get comfortable- quick. I would also make it VERY clear to the owner that I had absolutely no problem shooting their dog if it EVER, EVER made a move toward my child or even another one of my pets. I would also make it very clear that if another attack occurred, no matter how minor, to my child or pets, I would be suing them 8 ways west of Sunday. Then like Laurie said start video taping anytime that dog is withing eyesight of your camper. 

I really HATE, HATE people like this. They have already cost your dog his life, could very well cause a tragedy of greater magnitude and will end up costing their dog his life. THEY should be the one getting hit with the baseball bat.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

If I had to carry around pepper spray the the dog is not the only one that is going to get a face full. It would be an awful accident, but the owner is going to be sprayed. Because they need it. And it really is better than shooting them -- probably less paperwork.


----------



## GermanShepherds6800 (Apr 24, 2011)

I have a concealed weapons permit and it would be a dead dog. Otherwise, I suggest bear spray carried at all times and your son never to be out without you. I know it cuts down on his enjoyment, but safer is better than sorry in this case IMO.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sue I have pepper spray, and I haven't used it yet, I would probably miss the other dog and person, and shoot myself accidentally then get eaten alive LOL..


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

JakodaCD OA said:


> sue I have pepper spray, and I haven't used it yet, I would probably miss the other dog and person, and shoot myself accidentally then get eaten alive LOL..


LOL, I have asthma, and pepper spray scares me. I don't carry anything, yet. So far not a problem. But I have never had a situation like this one, and the dog in this situation is really not the problem, the owner needs behavior modification, and punching or shooting someone is just messy.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

If someone told their dog to attack me, my dog or even my child if I had one I would have called the cops right then and there. 

You have every right to protect yourself and your child, against any person or animal alike. Talk to the owner, if that fails, call the police, if that fails, carry protection. Escalate as necessary.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sue, yep I agree, I'd probably aim at the 'person' and have the thing pointing backwards LOL..

i carry it if I'm walking in my mom's neighborhood where there are a couple of idiot owners who don't care if their dogs charge you and encourage it to Have stayed out of there for quite some time..


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

if the dog is not supposed to be there, call animal control.

If they don't respond call cops.

Carry pepper spray and don't let your son out without you being with him.

Not a question of breed, a question of animal out of control.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

selzer said:


> I suppose it would make sense to try to teach your boy how to act around dogs he does not know, and try to get him comfortable around large stable dogs, in case dogs are recognizing fearfulness in your son.


I'm not sure I agree with this. The child in question would have to fully comprehend what the reasoning is behind this lesson. It could back fire and the child might think that all big dogs are nice and if this dog is not targeting fearfulness, this could be very dangerous. All kids should know not to approach any strange dog, but that isn't going to help in a situation where the dog is the one doing the approaching and possibly off a leash. I don't have any advice in this situation, I think its terrible and I hope that everything turns out okay!!


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

BJV, I just want to add that, if the situation does escalate to the point that your children are being threatened by the dog and are in imminent danger, you won't recognize yourself. By that, I mean that you will be so completely enraged that you'll find an inner strength that you probably don't even know you have. If you scream, "*NO!* GO HOME!! *NOW!!!*" and they can hear you in China, it might stop the dog. 

The reason I think so is that these incompetent owners are usually all the same, and usually that's how they train their dogs - scream scream scream until the dog figures out how to keep them quiet. You do need something to defend your family with, though. I still think a gun is the best solution for you because you can fire a warning shot from a distance, whereas if you're relying on a bat or spray the dog has to be right in front of you. 

I've had to defend myself from an attacking dog before (another GSD, who would have been a great dog if he had competent owners, long story, poor dog) and you need either nerves of steel or a death wish to stand your ground with a huge animal running at you. With children in the picture, I don't think I could have stayed calm. I have a small retractable baton I carry now, because some of the dogs around here are always running loose. Again, it's something that you can only use within 2 feet of yourself, but a hard whack on the nose will make a dog turn and run.

I hope you can find a solution to all of this and have a chance to enjoy your summer getaway.


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

i have used pepper spray, and really unless the wind is blowing a good gust, you usually can hit your target without back splash. it streams out quite a ways. i always give it a test spray before hand to make sure its working.
And Diane, you make me laugh having the thing pointed backwards in the heat of the moment. number 1 rule check the nozzel direction........LOL


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Wild Wolf said:


> *If someone told their dog to attack me*, *my* dog or even *my child* if I had one I would have called the cops right then and there.


I know here in Texas, that would be considered Assualt by Threat, and charges could be filed against the dog owner.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your advice. I've been reading all of the comments (several times now) and you've given be a lot to think about.

Update: I did go to the campground Saurday. I stopped at the police station on my way up with lots of info (found a criminal code against the owner). the police came to my sight and took more info. The owner and GSD were not there. That part was good as my son could ride his bike freely, but I still followed anyway.

All other officers of the camp were there and met with me and are in full support to help take care of this situation. A new potential president has stepped up as well.

Animal Control (same guy as last year) is very concerned and hoping to remove the dog if it comes again...legally that is.

I do believe that this is an owner issue not dog. I actually feel very sorry for the dog and wish it could have better owners. I do also understand that any dog can be trained to attack or even just bite. I can to you since it was a GSD to gather more info.

I have always taught both my kids how to interact with any animal. They now know they have new rules about that dog and seem to understand. I told them to run into anyone's house there is that dog ever surprises them. We all know each other whether we like each other or not and no one want's anyone hurt by a dog.
New facts: I found out that this dog was on its own running around farms and fields since it was a baby before it was caught and adopted by current owners. I don't have any more details and this was 3rd hand info. This could be part of the problem with it's training and lack of socializing.

I have the cops, animal control now on guard. I have a name of the county lawyer working on this problem in the area. I also have a name of a lawyer as I do plan to file formal charges anbd restraining order against female owner.

I am planning to get bear spray, I was just reading about it. As far as additional protection, I just have to think about it more. I am going to do the camera, I have a small flip camera I can use.

You all have been so kind in your concerns and advise for us and I really appreciate it. Please feel free to share anything else and I will update.

Sincerely-BJV


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Not a question of breed, a question of animal out of control.[/QUOTE]

I completely agree with this statement!


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

selzer said:


> I read your original post and have to comment, though I did not read all the responses so I am sorry if this is repetitious.
> 
> The internet has so many people, we have no way of knowing whether this person -- the dog owner, is a member and posted their take on the situation. So often there are posts about people reacting to their GSDs, and this seems like something one member who was banned a while back, well for some reason, it just seemed like something that person would do.
> 
> ...


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

BJV - thanks for the update. I am happy to hear the police & campground are taking this issue seriously.

Campgrounds are fun places for families to retreat, I hope the rest of the summer is peaceful and fun for all


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Thank you Courtney, still have a long road ahead. I couldn't sleep at all last night. Bad dreams of anger and worry combined.

You guys are great! Bjv


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

If someone repeatedly failed to control the dog I would be armed and animal controls worst nightmare because I would complain daily till the dog was gone period. I would shoot the dog on sight anywhere near my home or children and make sure your seasonal community bans the dog...it's vicious or has issues the owner is not going to work on


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

from the sounds of this dog nothing short of a gun is going to stop it


many soft shepherds will get detered by a bat or a stick this shepherd sounds serious and dangerous u should aim at the owner as the dog walks by first lol


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

pepper spray wont work on a serious dog either ive seen someone try and fail


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

I have never used a gun and have never considered it. I have read the may comments and of course I would do whatever is needed to protect my children or others children. My children were fostered and adopted and due to the "special" mental conditions of my son, I can not or will not even consider a gun for many reasons. If I had one, it would be locked up at the top of my closet and not on hand when needed the most.

I am worried about the unexpected dog attack? I know what I think I will do but have never been in this situation. Has anyone been surprised and what did you do? Without a gun. Reuslts????

Thanks-BJV


----------



## Draugr (Jul 8, 2011)

Shoot, shovel, and shut up.

That's about all I can say. Sounds like this dog is very, very dangerous and has an even more dangerous owner. I would have a very, very difficult time shooting any dog for any reason but this dog has already displayed _true_ aggressive, viscous behavior toward your children (as opposed to fear aggression) and you have evidence the owner is encouraging it.

If I were in your place the next time this dog came after my kids or my own dogs, it would be the last time. Three S's.

I hope you can get this resolved. I know it isn't the dog's fault, it's the owner's fault, and that sucks - but the dog at this point is a living weapon. Do what you need to do.

Last time I had a dog attack me I was jogging. I stopped and just stood my ground and stared the dog into the ground. Big, big dog, some sort of Mastiff blood in him. Bigger than a GSD but smaller than an English mastiff. He stopped dead in his tracks. Likely nobody had ever stood up to him before. I carry a firearm with me while jogging now. I would avoid shooting any dog unless it was necessary. I would probably even risk or sustain injury to myself first. I really do not like the thought of having to end an animal's life like that when its behavior is the fault of the owner.

Endangering my dog, though, or my children (I have none, just theorizing)? I'm a fan of "every dog gets one bite." (metaphor, not talking about a *literal* bite). I'll give 'em a chance. More than one, probably. Second time it happens, I'll notify police. Third time, probably the same thing. Keeps happening? I'm going to defend my dog/kids. Myself too.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

BJV,

I honestly feel your frustration. I have been in the same situation believe it or not. There is a campground that my mother-in-law has her camper at, and there's a GSD there that has bitten on several occasions and nothing has gotten done about it. The dog bit my husband and nephew completley unprovoked. The dog came up behind them and just bit. My husband was bit while connecting a propane tank, and my nephew was bit from behind while standing by a campfire. The owners do nothing to control it and dispite several warnings from the campground management, they still let their dog run loose and make excuses for it's behavior, such as "she's old."

Sometimes we have to protect what's ours from the stupidity of others. What might be a fun time at a campground could turn into a horriffic day pretty fast....all the ingredients are there. I'm glad you have gotten law enforcement involved, but I would suggest either staying away from the campground or carrying a weapon as others have suggested. There's NO REASON that you and your family shouldn't be able to have fun and feel safe while doing it. I'm so sorry and feel your frustration completley!

We decided to just NOT go there. The people are just on another level as far as what's in their skull, and to me it's not worth it. Ugh...this is stirring up feelings for me!


----------



## trudy (Aug 25, 2008)

first I would NOT say the dog was aggressive to people since he has gone after other dogs, dog aggression does NOT mean people aggression..I would also not say that your son is the target, the fact the dogs respond differently is because he is different, they know it and may be even more tolerant and caring, unless I personally saw differently, I would believe this. The owners are not doing right by the dog, in the control of anyone else this dog would probably be fine and he doesn't deserve death for poor owners. Perhaps you could have the association run training classes and insist ALL dogs pass a basic temperment/obedience test...then the whole area would be safer and no one would feel picked upon. That means even little lap dogs must sit/heel/come/stay..and be safe with other dogs and kids and adults... Keep fighting for a better solution, but don't destroy the dog for perceived thoughts..that only shows your fears...ALL my dogs KNOW special need individuals, respond differently, and are even more patient an d loving toward them...


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

no situation is the same really BJV it is hard to compare you only know your situation and the dog that you have to deal with and the monster owner the dog has


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

trudy said:


> first I would NOT say the dog was aggressive to people since he has gone after other dogs, dog aggression does NOT mean people aggression..I would also not say that your son is the target, the fact the dogs respond differently is because he is different, they know it and may be even more tolerant and caring, unless I personally saw differently, I would believe this. The owners are not doing right by the dog, in the control of anyone else this dog would probably be fine and he doesn't deserve death for poor owners. Perhaps you could have the association run training classes and insist ALL dogs pass a basic temperment/obedience test...then the whole area would be safer and no one would feel picked upon. That means even little lap dogs must sit/heel/come/stay..and be safe with other dogs and kids and adults... Keep fighting for a better solution, but don't destroy the dog for perceived thoughts..that only shows your fears...ALL my dogs KNOW special need individuals, respond differently, and are even more patient an d loving toward them...


_quote from initial post: In August 2011 the same GSD was being walked by it’s adult owner and it got loose from it’s collar and attacked a large dog that was sitting on it’s porch with it’s owner. That dogs injuries were not as severe, that dog died over the winter. The same GSD tried to attack an adult male in July 2011-I don’t know specific details of that incident but the adult was not injured. A report was filed with animal control who spoke to the GSD owners. They were “asked” to not bring the dog back. If there was another incident the dog would be taken from them. They started sneaking the dog in during the end of the season._

I would say an attempt on an adult male is a good indication that human aggression is possible.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

WOW Trudy,
I don't think you read everything I posted, please read all my posts. I am very much an animal lover of all breads and all animals!!!!!! but when when it comes to my child vs another animal of any kind, I choose my child or any other child. I agree the owners are at fault but my initial contact on this site was for expertise on how to deal with the situation with this particular dog. I do NOT want my child attacked!!!!! I do appreciate all responses and appreciate different opinions but my primary concern is to PROTECT my children. I don't think I'll be sleeping again tonight. You have no idea a toll of the worrying I have about an attack on my child, whether it's a small bite or worse. Please read all of the facts I have written again and I think you'll understand my concerns.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

Trudy,

My son is not "different" he is very special and loved by all who know him. The particular GSD targeted my house 3 times without cause. The fact the the owner made a attack command is my main concern! He has been around 2 other GSD's and other dogs without any issue. Again, this GSD targeted my house without ever meeting or seeing us, my kids, my dog, etc.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

BJV said:


> Trudy,
> 
> My son is not "different" he is very special and loved by all who know him. The particular GSD targeted my house 3 times without cause. The fact the the owner made a attack command is my main concern! He has been around 2 other GSD's and other dogs without any issue. Again, this GSD targeted my house without ever meeting or seeing us, my kids, my dog, etc.


 
Sorry, the dog/family saw us on a golf cart but we never had any personal contact. My deceased dog never had contact other than at my own property when the GSD got loose. I (only) had personal contact with the owners at their property and the "owners" younger son has had contact on my property many times playing on our property with and without my permission. We all have had contact of some sorts at campground "event's" in that we were all at the same location without dogs.


----------



## frpringle (Mar 27, 2012)

BJV said:


> I do NOT want my child attacked!!!!! I do appreciate all responses and appreciate different opinions but my primary concern is to PROTECT my children. I don't think I'll be sleeping again tonight. You have no idea a toll of the worrying I have about an attack on my child, whether it's a small bite or worse. Please read all of the facts I have written again and I think you'll understand my concerns.


Hi BJV,

Just under 2 months ago my 3 year old was attacked by a GSD that we brought home and had for less then a week. Although he had been dealt with, it is still so frightening to think of how horrible it was for him and the toll it has had on our entire family. He is doing very well now, but has scars on his face that will probably always be there. You have to protect your child in anyway possible and I hope that you never have to go through what we did. If those people bring that dog back, you do anything and everything to make them have to remove it. Your child's life is more valuable then that dog. I love the GSD breed and it breaks my heart that I will never be able to convince my husband to get another one. My first GSD, Max, was the most amazing dog ever. He was abused and set on fire before we got him. We got him from a rescue and even though he was hurt so badly he never, ever made any indication of aggression towards my children. From one mother of a child that was attacked, to another mother of a child in fear of being attacked- do everything you can to protect your child. I hope the best for your family in this situation and I can only pray these people who think it's okay to not control their dog and to make a "joke" about their dog attacking SOMEONE ELSE'S CHILD(?!?!?!?!) will get a clue real fast that this is a child's life they are playing with.


----------



## BJV (May 11, 2012)

frpringle said:


> Hi BJV,
> 
> Just under 2 months ago my 3 year old was attacked by a GSD that we brought home and had for less then a week. Although he had been dealt with, it is still so frightening to think of how horrible it was for him and the toll it has had on our entire family. He is doing very well now, but has scars on his face that will probably always be there. You have to protect your child in anyway possible and I hope that you never have to go through what we did. If those people bring that dog back, you do anything and everything to make them have to remove it. Your child's life is more valuable then that dog. I love the GSD breed and it breaks my heart that I will never be able to convince my husband to get another one. My first GSD, Max, was the most amazing dog ever. He was abused and set on fire before we got him. We got him from a rescue and even though he was hurt so badly he never, ever made any indication of aggression towards my children. From one mother of a child that was attacked, to another mother of a child in fear of being attacked- do everything you can to protect your child. I hope the best for your family in this situation and I can only pray these people who think it's okay to not control their dog and to make a "joke" about their dog attacking SOMEONE ELSE'S CHILD(?!?!?!?!) will get a clue real fast that this is a child's life they are playing with.


 
Thank You sooo much for sharing your story. I am sorry to hear about your son but understand your decisions. You really just made me feel better as I'm not alone in this situation. I really do hope your son's physical scars heal over time. Again, Thank You!


----------

